# donaldsonville,la



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

going to donaldsonville woking for a couple months anybody know of anywhere to ride around there


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you have tower trax that is about an hour or so away. you also have the spillway which is closer but you have to where a helmet. i will let you know when i get home we are going to be doing some riding. i should be home in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds good i should be down that way most of the summer


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

what kind of work are you doing down that way. we also ride the mississippi river but it is getting to hot to enjoy that ride.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i work shut downs and we are going to dow chem i beleive it be cool to meet up with some folks and put a face to some of the names lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

are you going to be working everyday or will you have days off. we are planning some rides for when i am home maybe you can get a weekend in or just a day.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

bruteforce504 is right there by donalsonville. i am sure he will chime in soon. he does alot of his ridding at tower trax.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

ok good i dont really know my sched yet i wont even be down there for another week or so but keep me up to date on when yall plan on gettin together


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

will do man.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

yep her i am. i am actually working at dow chemical in taft. i wonder if that is where you are going? but yea you can ride behind the levee along the river. just dont get caught riding on the front the levee. stay behind it. and tower trax in fluker, LA is a good place to ride. from my house in hahnville it is about an hour drive. but its all interstate driving so it isnt bad. its a fun place to ride. the spillway has gotten to be a pain in the *** to go ride in. they require you to where a helmet and they are doing alot of work right now in the spillway. normally they have someone out there riding around checking helmets and stuff like that and you can get a ticket if you not following the rules. its just a pain in the *** but its fun.


----------

